# KB88811-HDA driver



## BushWalker (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to get a KB88811-HDA driver. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## XxAlchemyxX (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Sound driver problems after re-installing WinXp*

You should think of trying the same solution I did, get Everest and find out your components, then just go to the manufacturer's site or google the names...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Sound driver problems after re-installing WinXp*

BushWalker,
Here is a UAA driver (Generic)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...4-1&lc=en&cc=us&product=1842155&os=228&dlc=en

Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

